# Radio to antenna distance?



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Replacing my radio and the new manual suggests 3' minimum between the radio and the antenna. To get that 3' distance, I would have to remount antenna (8') someplace else. There's not a lot of options on a 16' boat.

Does anyone know why the 3' recommendation? What happens if ya mount closer? Is it a static issue? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Time4Fishing (Mar 3, 2007)

mine is right at 3' and it works fine I just used a yard stick. I move the radio and keyed it up and got out fine so I don't know why the 3 feet is needed.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

TRy it as is first Bob. If you get any feedback, you will have to move the antenna.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

My antenna is mounted on the top of the hardtop, and the radio is mounted on the bottomside of the hardtop about a foot away. From Bula, I can hear boaters as far as Eastlake and Erie. No problems for me. Agree with Kagee. Try it as is first.


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Ours isn't 3' - but I do know we have trouble with incoming and outgoing transmissions. Ours is about 2' - but I know the radio is ancient - and always works on channel 16.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Ray Marine radio and Shakespear 8ft antenna and the pair work fine even though the radio is 18" from the antenna.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Might be that at least 3' of antenna cable is needed to get the required impedance.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Mine is also less that three feet and after re soldering the connector as it was shorted out it works fine.


----------

